# Audi S3 8L - SHE'S BACK!!! AND Gets a WASH - Exhaust sounds AND MORE????



## Xploding_S3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Audi S3 8L - SHE'S BACK!!! AND Gets a WASH - Exhaust sounds AND MORE????

https://youtu.be/hANfqM_e44g

Following my last video telling you guys im going to take the car for a drive, this video is the drive, ENJOY!! the exhaust tone and the 1.8T 20VT
2. She drives well , but i had to drive her with the MAF disconnected as my DV is causing issues with the readings.
3Subscribed for more content: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdLSJdarqiyfhzy63nzU_BA?view_as=subscriber


#Audi #S3 #8L #1.8T #4WD #20VT #S3MK1 #FUEL #FUELPUMP #EXHAUSTSOUNDS #BOOSTED


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

:thumbup: Uber Wagon approves! :beer:


----------



## Xploding_S3 (Sep 19, 2019)

thanks @uber


----------

